# Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2007)

Hey Boardies,
nun stehen die Gewinner fest. 
Wer was gewonnen hat erfahrt ihr in der Februarausgabe welche seit just 10 Minuten online ist  

Hier gehts direkt zu dem Artikel mit den Gewinnern:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/456/318/


An dieser Stelle nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an unsere Sponsoren:
www.angler-oase.de 
www.der-norden-angelt.de
www.lydumartcenter.com
www.hotel-wiesenhof-eutin.de
www.zebco-europe.com
www.mads-rutenbau.de
www.romantik-pur-parkhotel-forelle.de


----------



## Robert (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

Hi,

Da ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehöre, möchte ich mich hier recht herzlich bei den Board-Partnern bedanken, die die Preise gesponsert haben.
Ganz besonders natürlich bei Mad, der die handgemachte Rute sponserte, die ich gewonnen habe.
Ich freu mich schon darauf, wenn das Teil fertig ist und ich es das erste Mal im Einsatz haben werde.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

Erstmal, @Robert mit dem Hauptpreis vom anderen Robert! 

Da hast Du ja schon eine schöne Artikelvorlage geliefert, das kann Maßstab sein, die Serien mögen kommen! #6 

|schild-g

Dann möchte ich mich auch bei den Boardpartnern für die gestifteten Preise und die Beteiligung am Onlinemagazin bedanken, das ist wirklich klasse und es hilft einem schon ein bischen über den inneren faulen Schweinehund drüber weg, schließlich artet ein guter Artikel auch ganz schnell in Arbeit aus. |rolleyes 
Damit man fertig wird, muß man sich schon ein bischen selber treten, und dann gibts da noch tolle Preise zu gewinnen - also los! :g 

Ich bin mal gespannt, was Zebco-Quantum mit dem gewonnenen Dartcaster so gebaut hat, scheint ja irgendwie so ein Fingerzeig von Fortuna auf die hiesige Seeforellensaison ab 1.03. zu sein, nicht wahr?


----------



## HD4ever (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

Glückwunsch an alle !!! #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

Hi #h 

auch von mir ein großes Danke an die Sponsoren :m . In meinem Fall besonders an Zebco, bin schon echt auf die Rute gespannt.


----------



## mad (15. April 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*



Robert schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Da ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehöre, möchte ich mich hier recht herzlich bei den Board-Partnern bedanken, die die Preise gesponsert haben.
> Ganz besonders natürlich bei Mad, der die handgemachte Rute sponserte, die ich gewonnen habe.
> ...




servus,

kurze info an alle.#h 

gestern am samstag hat boarder "robert" seine Harrison Rute abgeholt.
robert hat sich eine Harrison VT9' 60-120gr in Multi/Stationär aufbau mit Alu-rollenhalter usw bauen lassen.

viel spaß und dicke fische und fette drills:vik:


----------



## Robert (16. April 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

Ich hab gestern schon mal ein wenig im Trockenen mit der Harrison gespielt.
:l :l :l 
Da hat unser mad eine wirklich feine Arbeit abgeliefert - Herzlichen Dank nochmal für das Spenden des Preises.
Die Rute ist in zweierlei Hinsicht gerade richtig fertig geworden - zum einen fahre ich in zwei Wochen auf Langeland, da kann sie dann zeigen was sie kann, zum anderen ist´s ein schönes Geschenk zum Burzeltach

Robert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2007)

*AW: Anglerpraxis.de Verlosung unter den Autoren - Gewinner stehen fest !!!*

saugeiler Preis #6 vom mad, ganz klar! 
Robert an Robert :q

Die bei mir angekommenen Dartcaster 3tlg 3,60m ist auch ein feines weiches Teil, gerade richtig mit Sbiro auf Forellen. In der SeeFo-Saison im März wars bei mir leider eine Nullnummer, wurde in der Zeit auch nur eine auf Fliege gefangen, aber gerade zum weit raus werfen eignet sich so ein Stecken schon mal ganz gut. Mal sehen was ich mit Sbiros noch so anstelle, eigentlich spinne ich ja lieber.


----------

